# Can my V handle the heat?



## RugersParents (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello everyone I have a 16 week old V that is going with us to the river in AZ and the temperature will be about 108degrees F. We live in Southern California and he's used to 80degrees F. My concern is obviously the heat, We are taking his best friend(another active dog)and they can swim and run for hours and hours. We will have a canopy for shade and obviously the water to cool down . Any precautions or advice that anyone could give would be greatly appreciated. BTW he has become a great swimmer. We introduced the pool at 9 weeks and he would just play around in the shallow step but about a week or so ago he jumped all the way in and now we can't keep him out. We are so excited. Thanks in advance for the replies.


----------



## RugersParents (Jul 16, 2013)

Here's a video of him swimming.... thanks for watching.


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Redbirddog posted on his blog about this recently, hope he doesn't mind me passing on his post 
http://redbirddog.blogspot.ca/2014/07/too-hot-watch-eyes.html


----------



## RugersParents (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks Rbka!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I'll also add that it does take them a while to adjust to warmer temps if they aren't used to it. We live in Texas where 100+ temps aren't uncommon in the summer, but in the winter we will have below freezing temps as well. When springtime rolls around and it gets in the 80's, 90's I notice that Ruby gets hot a lot quicker than what I remembered from the previous summer. After a few days/weeks she adjusts.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

My dogs are used to the Georgia heat but honestly cannot take more than 20 minutes of it at a time. Of course we have the humidity too which makes it much worse. 

Just be careful, do short rounds of playing and take lots of shade breaks.


----------



## RugersParents (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you guys for the responses, I'll definitely keep a close eye on him and have him take a lot of shade breaks(against his will because he doesn't like breaks).


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Wilson is terrible about the heat. We live in DC and I don't think he ever fully adjusts to the humidity and heat during the summer. You have received good tips here, but I will note just one thing: your pup may not even be aware of how hot he is to slow down before he overheats. When Wilson was about six months, he kept going and going and never stopped until he finally crashed. He had seriously overheated. He returned to me (we were at a park about a block from home) with his tail between his legs and basically leaned against me the whole way home. It took him about an hour to fully calm down and stop breathing hard after he was finally inside the house. He just sprawled on the cool tile and a/c until he felt better. I was stupid and didn't know to stop him before he overheated, especially since he never slowed down. It's easy to reach that point when they are puppies and over excited about playing with another pup and being outside. So be vigilant and pull him out of play BEFORE you reach that point. 

Now that Wilson is more mature (two in October!), he seems to know better when it's too hot to engage in serious play. He slows down or doesn't break out into a full sprint when it's too hot. I still keep an eye on him, but it's not like when he was a puppy and would just go until he crashed.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

My Mom lives in Lake Havasu City AZ we have taken our dogs there alot. Some cool off tips, keep a wet towel on his crate, or even use a sprinkler/mister attached to a water hose. Keep the sand or ground around your camp wet ( I'm assuming your camping??) If you are in an air conditioned place, take him in to nap more often then usual. 
Please read the article in this Forum about "Valley Fever" AZ is where my late pup contracted this disease. It is in the sand, dirt and air. Be very careful about his digging especially near rodent holes, or burrows.

I know your pup will have the time of his life... my dogs just loved IT.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

PS... Watch out for sun burn... I know it sound crazy, but it can easily happen to the eyes from glare off the water, and especially that unprotected light brown nose. Unfortunately, I don't know of a solution to either problelm. 

Again, have a great time, and tell us all about it when you return...pic's and video's are always appreciated!!


----------



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

We just spent 4th of July weekend in AZ on the river... It takes a lot out of Moose and he is 6 mo old. We watch him carefully, dip him in the water and let him inside to cool off as needed.

But honestly, it takes it out of him... he will definitely not over-exert himself, he knows when he is done, goes to the door or the shade. His play spurts are actually quite short with a lot of time in between. 

Oh and definitely takes LONG naps while there...


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

after reading the posts and blogs - pay attention to THIS !!!!!! never let your dog drink or enter a cattle water er - like swimming in a cess pool - pond & puddles at this time of year may have Blue Green Algae ( look it up 2 identify ) this will make your pup sick or kill it - WHEN IN DOUBT - KEEP THEM OUT !!!! Carry your water ! - at trials & tests - I never let PIKE drink out of the water buckets in the field - see to many pups mark & swim in them - after all these years in the field - have very rarely seen these buckets cleaned and sanitized


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I can't say enough about the DANGER of "Valley Fever" in AZ. ALL Digging is dangerous!!
I may sound like a broken record, and a neigh sayer... But I lost a piece of my heart to that disease.


----------



## RugersParents (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks again for all the tips. We are headed to Lake Martinez in Yuma area. We will get to a hotel on Friday night and then spend all day Saturday at the river on a sand bar so we wont have any A/C. He loves the water and we will have a canopy right on the edge of the water so I think he will be able to stay cool. I will definitely keep an eye on him and figure i may put some sunscreen on his nose even though I don't think it will last because when we put sunscreen on at home he licks it all off of us. Then Sunday we head home. This will kind of be our test run on how he does so if we have to come home early we're prepared for that.


----------



## RugersParents (Jul 16, 2013)

Valley Fever is some scary stuff, I had heard about it but didn't know much about it. Sorry for your loss tknafox2.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://cattletoday.com/archive/2008/July/CT1641.shtml

excellent article about working dogs and heat.

RBD


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you RugersParents. for your sympathy.

I had another thought, I don't know if your little guy will allow it, but when he is worn out and needs a nap, you could wet a sheet, or piece of light fabric, and cover him so the flies and other pests can't bother him. it will also help him stay cool while he sleeps 
My Foxy loved to be covered head to toe, but Fergy will have no part of that, at all.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

My Foxy loved to be covered head to toe, but Fergy will have no part of that, at all.

tknafox2 - are you sure Fergy is a Vizsla?


----------



## Rebelbnkr (Oct 30, 2013)

We live in Florida and it's been in the 90's - 100's here. 
Duke and I both don't care much for the heat. 
This my sound weird, but I put sunscreen on him to protect him from the sun, just like myself. Seems to work.
Also, we run early mornings and lter in the evening and try to avoid the midday sun. Plenty of water and cooling off in the ocean and a kiddy pool helps as well.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE has been 2 Clear water Fla 4 times 4 a mo each time - side trips 2 Desoto dog beach - a great place - my vet told me 2 wash him in fresh water after each trip 2 salt water ASAP - salt build up on fur & skin can cause a problem !


----------



## RugersParents (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Can my V handle the heat?**update***

Ok so we just got back from the river and Ruger absolutely loved it. On our way up, we stopped to eat and so Ruger could go potty. I was a little concerned because Ruger was panting heavily in a matter of minutes (it was 100 degrees outside). We put water on his back and head and seemed to help but not much. My initial concerns were the heat, On Saturday we finally set up camp on the sandbar and from the get go Ruger went wild, running around, splashing in the water and tons of swimming. He had the time of his life. We set up some canopies for shade and consistently had Ruger Drinking water. We were there for about 11 hours in 108 degree weather but Ruger handled it well. I believe Ruger being in and around the water the whole time was the key. We did put sunscreen on his nose, head and back for precaution of sunburn and that seemed to help. It was amazing to receive all the compliments we got on how beautiful of a V we had, I felt very fortunate to have such a special dog/son. I feel 100% confident that he could handle all of our river trips in this kind of heat as long as he is in or around the water. Here are some pictures of our trip. Thank you all for the wonderful advice.


----------



## RugersParents (Jul 16, 2013)

More pics!


----------



## RugersParents (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Can my V handle the heat?**update***

Even more pics


----------



## RugersParents (Jul 16, 2013)

The last two are on the way home and when we got home. As you can see he was so tired he was out within minutes, I always love the saying "A tired dog is a good dog". Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Looks like he had a blast. For future reference, careful when walking him when it's that hot out. The ground is HOT and could have been part of his reason for panting at your potty stop. Also about sunscreen, I use Burt's Bees (all natural) sunscreen for Oquirrh's nose and nuts.  (Yep, those burn too) Don't put regular sunscreen on your dog because he will most likely lick some of it off and it's very bad for them. Sorry my tips are a little late, but glad you guys had fun!


----------



## RugersParents (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for the tips Oquirrh the V. We did check the ground with our hands to make sure it wasn't too hot and I brought a towel just in case we were in an area that had a hot floor. Thanks for the sunscreen tip, we were using regular sunscreen and i did notice he licked the sunscreen off of us when we put it on. We will have to try the Burts Bees. Thanks again


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Qu - 4 his NUT's - has the forum gone from A PG rating 2 R ? LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You know the majority of the forum is Pro Nuts ;D.


----------

